# Dissociation sensation flotation creation potation



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

http://hubpages.com/hub/Finding-Ones-Se ... ssociation

This australian chick really knows what she's talking about. She's cute too. Made me cry reading it because it was an affirmation of many sorts. She talks about dissociation that begins at infancy or a young age from a traumatic event so I suppose that is why I feel it so adequately describes the dissociated life. But I think anyone that feels dissociation can relate to this. Maybe it will resonate with some of you. 

PS This is why I DO NOT understand why psychiatrists want to move Depersonalization Disorder from dissociative disorders into anxiety disorders. If it loses that anchor, it will become even more uprooted and misunderstood than before.

PSS This is in That's Life cause I like life 8)


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

gd find!


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Really cool find and it resonates with me. I didnt know being cold was a symptom so that explains it. Peace.


----------

